# I'll be hibernating for the next few days...



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll be stuck in the house the rest of the week because of the weather. My shop is heated but I can't justify holding the temp at 60° when it's 16° below zero outside. Nothing out there that important waste all the ga$. I keep it at 38° all the time and it doesn't take much to maintain that plus I have a ceiling fan to gently push the warm air down out of the high ceiling.
I guess I will work on taxes....sigh....I need to file all the year end forms anyway. BORING

Randy, I see your forecast is for a high of only 17° in the next couple days. Bundle up and get those smudge pots going to save the peach's....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The last few years I kept my garage heated 24x7. Just kept the temp at the lowest setting unless I was working in it. A luxury that I miss! Shut it off this year to save some coin due to the high heating costs. Speaking of cold....... -34 this a.m. Still -31(actual air temps for you southern boyz). Isn't the northwoods great??!! :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Below zero here too, it takes me about two hours to warm the shop up enough to start working.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That weather is headed to PA.... although it wont be quite as bad as there... I'm ready for car show weather.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Take this snow and shovel it!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> The last few years I kept my garage heated 24x7. Just kept the temp at the lowest setting unless I was working in it. A luxury that I miss! Shut it off this year to save some coin due to the high heating costs. Speaking of cold....... -34 this a.m. Still -31(actual air temps for you southern boyz). Isn't the northwoods great??!! :willy:


We are just far enough south to avoid the -25 to -35 temps, according to the forecast, but who knows. It would take me the rest of the week to get all the freezable liquids out of the shop and shut off and drain the water. My Chevelle only has water in the engine right now too and I'd have to drain that as well. I'll just wait out the worst of the cold and eat the fuel bill. It only costs about $45.00/month to heat it anyway.



Rukee said:


> Below zero here too, it takes me about two hours to warm the shop up enough to start working.


Exactly.........and then the tools in the box are still freezing.........



GTO JUDGE said:


> That weather is headed to PA.... although it wont be quite as bad as there... I'm ready for car show weather.


I don't know.......by the pattern they showed on national weather, you could see the same as us in the next day or two. Double digits below zero...and dangerous wind chills. I'll be going to/working at a car show in Feb. World of Wheels in St. Paul. Northstar Camaro Club has a 6-8 car display, a booth and swap space to work. 

My GTO is up in Minot ND and I was talking with the seller last night. They have had over 60" of snow already and their temps have been only in the single digits ABOVE for highs for over a month. He feels bad that he hasn't gotten it ready for transport yet, but I told him I'm in no hurry to come up there anyway.... In fact, if this weather pattern keeps up, I may not go till March...:seeya:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My shop runs about $130.00/mo to heat, but I like it toasty out there too, I hate laying on a cold floor with a car dripping on you!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

_*i Moved From A Mini Snow Belt To An Hour South Of Nyc. There Is A Big Difference In Temp And Snowfall Between The 2, But I Am With You All WantING That Spring Cruising Weather To Come. 
Our Southern Goat Brothers Certainly Have The Advantage Being Able To Ride Their Goats All Year.

Anticipation Is A Powerful Thing Though And The Long Winters Makes Our Gto Time Even More Special In A Weird Way.*
WE KEEP THE MILAGE LOWER AS WELL._


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dont Minnesota winters just suck? haha


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Minnesota for a low today was -34, it was a little cold!:rofl:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Trucks growling out there again trying to warm up so I can bring the kid out and wait for the bus. -34 again. Whatever happened to "global warming"? Haven't heard a word about that lately! We go thru $3k of propane for the winter. I'll see how much we save by shutting down the heat in the garage. May be tough to tell since it's even colder than last year. In the fall, we go down to Talladega each year to the Cup race. Last year on the local news they were giving info on heating assistance. What??!!! How much fuel/gas can you go thru during the winter living in Alabama? But, I'm sure there's some people that need it. Kid is on the bus now....
ps. Not trying to offend any of our Alabamian friends!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm trying to think of some bad joke to go along with that, like they have your 'hawt cousin' move in with you. :lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's going to go into the "single digits" on Long Island tonight . I was gonna cry and moan about it. But then I saw #'s like -34 and such. I keep my garage at 45 when not working in it. It's not a total loss because it is attached to the North side of the house and keeps it a little warmer......I want to move to FLA and get a house with a 4 car A/C garage.....Mean while I'll sit by the fireplace, watch TV, and have a few Jim Beams and wait it out!!!willy: ERIC


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Trucks growling out there again trying to warm up so I can bring the kid out and wait for the bus. -34 again. Whatever happened to "global warming"? Haven't heard a word about that lately! We go thru $3k of propane for the winter. I'll see how much we save by shutting down the heat in the garage. May be tough to tell since it's even colder than last year. In the fall, we go down to Talladega each year to the Cup race. Last year on the local news they were giving info on heating assistance. What??!!! How much fuel/gas can you go thru during the winter living in Alabama? But, I'm sure there's some people that need it. Kid is on the bus now....
> ps. Not trying to offend any of our Alabamian friends!!


It's only minus 8° here this morning, so I made my 12 yr old walk the 700 ft to the stop and wait for the bus. 

Wow, that propane is expensive !! I hear it can freeze up and stop flowing to the house too. Is that true ?

As a truck driver, I've been thru parts of the South were people live in tin roofed, tar paper shacks with no insulation. Even at 50° that would be darned cold and expensive to heat. If they can't afford better housing, I can see where they would need heating assistance.


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow! You guys in MN and WI have it rough! I'm in IN and it was 17 here this morning. It's supposed to get below zero tonight. I was going to pull a body off the frame today but can't sit a 53 outside to do it. It was supposed to be picked up last Friday!! The customer is in Chicago and they have been getting hit pretty hard. They don't want to pull an enclosed trailer in this weather. So.....Now I can't work because of my lack of space. My shop is only 24x36. My I-beam is in the middle of the shop. I'm adding onto the shop this year. Another 27x30 wing with an upstairs for parts. 

Can't wait for March!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet! My shop is only 24x24 and no hoist.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ditto!!


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Right about now is when I wish I had my ATV in working condition (I need to fix the electronics, and rebuild the engine) so I could plow my driveway really fast and not have to deal with standing out there with a dang shovel.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Cold front in San Antonio too...only got to 66 today, I had to break out my Member's Only jacket!!! Blizzard conditions!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

How do you survive???!!! :willy::willy::willy:


----------

